# English speaking doctors in Queretaro



## cabralh (Feb 13, 2015)

Hello,

I am hoping you can refer any English speaking primary and OB doctors in Queretaro (Juriquilla/Jurica) area.

Thanks!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

cabralh said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am hoping you can refer any English speaking primary and OB doctors in Queretaro (Juriquilla/Jurica) area.
> 
> Thanks!


You might want to look at Hospital Angeles. It is used by the US Peace Corps which has its Mexico headquarters in Qro and arranges medical service with English speaking doctors for the volunteers.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

cabralh said:


> Hello, I am hoping you can refer any English speaking primary and OB doctors in Queretaro (Juriquilla/Jurica) area. Thanks!


I don't know about one, but I am very sure that hospital Angeles would have some


----------

